# Average kids for Second Freshener



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

what have you guys averaged out of a 2nd freshener? If she had a single kid as ff, did the second freshening exceed your expectations?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

As FF, 3 of my does twinned and 2 had singles....2nd freshening....2 with trips and 2 with twins.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I am praying for trips from all my does . . .trip girls . . . by the way . . .


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

Sonrise Farm said:


> I am praying for trips from all my does . . .trip girls . . . by the way . . .


LOL you not asking for much


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I believe in Psalms 37:04 :

*Delight thyself also in the Lord, and He shall give thee the desires of thine heart . . .*

:leap: 
even if he only gives me say 3 does I will be happy . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

twins.......................


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

ok i am so mad.. i just wrote a huge thing on this

and its not here


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

would you . . .um . . . mind writing it again? I suffer from the need to know sydrome . . .you cannot tell me stuff like that and not clue me in . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i said you cant really tell much cause i've had all kinds of numbers

we decided to breed amelia to looney or kevin, im staying away from beau from gut instinct

but looney wasa quint and amelia was a quad so im not going to be surprised if she has 4 or five again.. 

i got my breeding chart completely done but i cant post it to the web
so if anyone is interested in seeing it email me and i will try to send it to you


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

Sonrise Farm said:


> would you . . .um . . . mind writing it again? I suffer from the need to know sydrome . . .you cannot tell me stuff like that and not clue me in . . .


LOL my sides are splitting!! What a beautiful syndrome to have... :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

You never can really tell.

I have a doe that had twins, then trips, then 2 sets of quads, then twins

Another had trips her FF
Another single then twins
Another Twins both times

It really is a guessing game - but typically twins.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I've had 1 ff give me twins, 3rd f give me twins, 2nd f give me trips (same as that < ff) and ff give me a single, and I can't think of any more . . .


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It technically depends on the doe, not the # of kiddings. I've seen FF go w/ singles, twins, trips, even quads! I've seen 2F go w/ everything imaginable.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, it depends on the doe and what her health is like at conceiving. . . . We have a doe who kidded as a yearling w/ quads, 2nd freshener w/ quads again, and had triplets this year. I'm thinking twins is pretty much the average though. We had two sets of triplets so far this year and two sets of twins (from our Nigerians). From our three pygmy does, we had all twins (2 does, doe/buck, doe/buck).


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Well what I was really trying to see if they remain consistent, or if the majority of doe's increase their # of kids, (of course that depends on age and sperm count . . .) 
So . . . . even tho at times I ask stupid q's, I'm just evaluating everyone's answers.  I've had goats for 9 years . . . . even tho it's only been maybe 3 at a time and not a herd. 
I'm not exactly a greenhorn, but all responses are welcome . ..


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, I think it really depends on the individual doe. . . . some just consistently have twins every year and others, it changes. Strange how that is but I believe that how their health is at conception is the main determining factor. I also believe if the doe is stressed out, she either not conceive or have a small "litter". That's just my humble opinion though. . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Does flushing help or is that myth? 
I have thought of trying it, but didn't . . .


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Um, we don't do that. Our goats are fed small amounts of grain year-round and are of healthy weight when bred (if anything, they could be _thinner_!) But flushing (from what I understand of it) is when you give a doe more grain a couple weeks before breeding, if they are underweight. If they are of healthy weight then I don't really see how it would work. :shrug: That's just what I understood of it though.


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

“flushing” a doe before breeding season. This means the doe is on a rising plane of nutrition
coming into breeding season. Flushing helps a doe to ovulate more eggs and conceive more
kids. Obviously, this is not a good idea if the doe is fat to begin with. . . . 


So your good Capriola . .. but i don't feed my yearlings/dry does grain . . . free choice (from a 3lb bucket) alfalfa pellets maybe twice a week so none of my goats are overly heavy, but good enough . . .


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

It is wierd how these girls figure out how many they'll carry, just like the buck does the figuring on how many doe bullets he shoots.


Tilly, my retired pygmy/nigi has never given me different sex twins...her FF was twin does, 2nd was twin bucks 3rd was twin does and 4th and last time was triplet does.
Bootsie , Tilly's dam, also retired...FF single doe, 2nd triplets 1d 2 b, 3rd twins b and d, 4th 2 b 1 d, 5th single buck, th and last time triplet bucks.

My deceased pygmy Dolly..FF twin does, 2nd 2 b 1 d, 3rd twins 1b 1d, 4th triplets 2 d 1 b, 5th( this one killed her) twin does.
Binky FF and before I got her, twins band d, 2nd twin does
Angel very young FF...delivered a single doe at 9 months old


Tilly was a triplet, Bootsie a twin, Dolly a twin, Binky a twin ,Angel a twin, Bailey..NYB..a twin and Heidi..NYB.. a triplet
Each of my bucks..Hank was a twin, Chief ..a twin, Teddy a triplet

Now wether or not the boys being one of multiples has any bearing on the number of kids IDK :shrug:


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I usually got (in five years breeding) single sex twin kids, does, one season stillborn Nubian bucks, and then only once I got a doe kid and one buck kid.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

im against flushing, because its all a way for people to make more money off their goats

i've actually known people who pull eggs from their does , and then before they breed them they put the eggs back in so the doe will have like 5 or 6 instead of 2 or 3

its pathetic


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

well, i'm not exactly against flushing, but the above you just related is gross . . .


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

flushing pretty much tricks the does into thinking that there will be more food avaliable during pregnancy(time of plenty) so the have more eggs.. 

im against it
if the doe has 5 on her own, awesome, if she has two awesome


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is so disgusting!!  Oh, that just makes me sick! What's wrong with some people??!! 

I'm not sure that I'm against flushing, just that I don't think we'll ever do it. . . . our does seem to have babies just fine. Actually, we've never had a single kid. . . . twins to quads is what we've had. I actually prefer smaller litters unless I have someone who wants bottle-babies. I don't really like bottle-feeding. . . .


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I totally see what you mean . . . but I'm talking about does who like consistenly produce singles or twins and you want trips from her the next year . . . I don't think I could handle 4 or 5. But the nice thing about this world is the fact that everyone has their own oppinion, and I'm sure there are breeders out there who think it's the only way . . . . so you have a variety pack here. As long as the doe's don't get abused or overworked in the process it's cool; the main focus here is keeping the animals healthy and happy.  :thumb:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

just to make money.. just like people who keep every bucks that shouldn't be bucks

its not helping the breed out at all and it seriously needs a culldown

i've seen some people with 35 bucks, WHY? there's no point to it and when you sell all you buck kids as buck, its not only flooding the buck market but its also making you look like a bad breeder 

grr i get so mad a t people sometimes..


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

Keeping bucks that don't contribute the breed is cheapscate. I am casterating all my bucklings til I gain more experience/and high quality animals. For the sake of my animals and my sanity and to keep from overflooding the area, I am keeping my herd to like 7 does and two bucks.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

That is really messed up. . . . we never sold a single buck until this year. The only reason we sold bucklings this year was because they were exceptionally nice, I mean really nice and I wouldn't have sold them if they weren't. . . . I can't imagine having 35 bucks!!!!!!!!!! Pee-UUU! Nasty!  I can hardly stand the smell of one!


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

capriola-nd said:


> Pee-UUU! Nasty!  I can hardly stand the smell of one!


hehehe . . . . :ROFL: :ROFL: :ROFL:


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Our 2nd fresheners have given us twins and triplets.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

All of my does, except Izzy, were ff this year. Izzy, of course, is my quad girl! So, soon Cocoa, who had a single buckling, will kid again, I think with twins this time. I'm waiting to bred Carly, probably Nov. She had 2 as a ff. I'm interested to see what I'll get from Izzy's daughter? She's still got some time though, yesterday she was in heat "big time"! She's 7 months old.


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

bambi had a single buck last year(FF) and a buck and a doe this year
tillie had twin does this year (FF)
twinkle had a single buck last year(FF) and twin does this year
stacy and bella will be FF's this coming spring


----------

